# Worksharp reviews



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I see some really good reviews on this tool on the Web. I was looking at it for sharpening wood chisels,lawnmower blades, scraper etc. Does anyone have this tool that would recommend it. Do you think the 3000 is worth the extra dollars?


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the WS3000 and would recommend it. I really just use it for chisels and small plane irons/blades, and it works great. Much faster than stones, and I think it is easier to use than the Tormek style systems.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

How does it do on lawnmower blades? How about the 3000 vs the 2000 ? Aren't most chisels 25 degree beveled so the 2000 may be all I need ?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

frostr2001 said:


> How does it do on lawnmower blades? How about the 3000 vs the 2000 ? Aren't most chisels 25 degree beveled so the 2000 may be all I need ?


A regular bench grinder is all I use for my lawn mower blades. 

Gerry


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

It sounds like the WS2000 would be the better choice for your application, but I have never used one. The way the WS3000 is designed, it can be a little frustrating to sharpen large edges. I have tried to use mine to sharpen knives a couple of times, and it was just more trouble than it was worth. Most bench chisels that I have run across have a 25* bevel, so the 2000 will probably work fine. My mortise chisels have a 30* bevel.

I would agree with Gerry that a bench grinder is the best way I have found to sharpen mower blades.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Tanks for the input fellow woodworkers! here is a couple of reolies that I got directly from the folks at Worksharp, based on the input from you guys and from Worksharp I think I will go with the WS 2000.

Dear Bob:

Thank you for contacting Customer Service. The differences between the WS2000 and the WS3000 are as follows:

The WS2000 runs at a higher RPM because it is made specifically for tool sharpening. This machine is designed to sharpen tools such as axes, chisel (at a 25 degree angle), shovels, knives and scissors. It’s more compared to a bench grinder with more grinding surface. The WS3000 is specifically for wood tool sharpening. This is perfect for gouges, lathe tools, planes and chisel that have various angles. This machine, unlike the WS2000 that can only do a 25 degree bevel, will let you choose between 20, 25, 30 and 35 degree angle. It also has the optional wide blade attachment that will let you sharpen up to a 3 inch blade on top of the unit.

I hope this helps. Have a great day!


Christina Bongcayao
Customer Service/ Technical Support Analyst
Professional Tool Manufacturing


Dear Bob:

Thank you for contacting Customer Service. I apologize for your dismay in the pricing for the abrasives. Our abrasives are made to last a long time, they are made of ceramic and aluminum oxide. The durability of them are what I believe have to do with the pricing in the sets. However, our customer service department runs a special offer for our customers. You can get ANY 10 abrasives for $14.95 and that price includes the shipping and handling cost. Remember, this offer is only available through calling into the company directly at 1.800.418.1439 Monday thru Friday 7am to 3:30pm PST. I hope this helps. Have a great day!


Christina Bongcayao
Customer Service/ Technical Support Analyst
Professional Tool Manufacturing


----------

